# Replacing chandelier with recessed light



## JoJoBeans (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello,

I want to replace a chandelier in my kitchen with an eyeball recessed light.  I bought a 6" eyeball trim.  The box says to use it with a 6" IC or non IC housing.  I've replaced light fixtures previously, so I understand I need to flip the breakers first!  I also feel comfortable cutting the sheetrock to accommodate the trim.  My problem is not knowing what I need to install vs. what is already installed with the chandelier.  I took pictures of the trim and the area where I want to put it.  Will I need to install the housing?  Will that require cutting a hole larger that the finished hole needs to be?

Thanks in advance for any guidance!

Joanna


----------



## triple D (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to find a same brand housing for trim. Is this light in the attic or between floors? The first thing to do is remove old box, there could be screws in the back of it, or it could be riveted. In any case you may need to break the plastic, or crumble it one piece at a time with plyers.Then you can see if there is wood blocking behind it.Once the box is out of the way, you can see if there is room up there for a can. They are about 7 1/8 inches high. If you are in the attic you will be able to go up there and remove light. Then you can put a regular rough in housing in from above, and nail it to trusses. If you are between floors, you can look through hole and see if it will fit. Then hold cut out template over old light. And  then cut out 6" hole. This will give you access to remove the bar that held up previous light. Pluck the nearest staple by sliding a flat blade screwdriver behind it and pry out. This should help you with your wire hook-up. F.Y.I. remodel cans are not as easy to get a trim to sit flat against ceiling, so if your in the attic, use a standard can. Good luck....


----------



## JoJoBeans (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Triple D!

The light is between floors.  I already have four other recessed cans in the same room (kitchen) so I'm thinking I have enough clearance.  I will have to go with the remodel can...is there a trick to getting a flush mount?

Thanks again,
Joanna


----------



## triple D (Jan 26, 2009)

When you place can in lid, you need to make sure that if your against a truss, you put two legs of can split evenly on joist. If one hits against side of joist and you try to force it, it will bend and not be able to hold can up tight. Just make sure there is room above light. Maybe poke or drill a small hole in top of light box, then put something up there and wiggle around to see if there are any ducts or pipes up there, before you take old light out. Good luck....


----------

